# Extended Warranty



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

My local dealer is pitching a "discounted Nissan Added Security Plan" for vehicles less than 5 years old and 100,000 km; it can go up to 7 years from the in service date and the offer expires May 16. I asked if it adds more rust coverage and was told no; that's the only question I asked so far. Has anyone bought or looked into the fine print on this, and if so is it worth getting in your opinion. I know anything can happen, but I don't realistically expect anything major to happen to a Japanese car mechanically in 7 years/100,000 km, and historically I have come out way ahead by declining extended warranties on a variety of products. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting, let us know what it covers, I've never heard of it after purchase.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i bought the 7 year warrenty when i first bought my XT

if i dont use it u get your money back in full


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I phoned for details today since it expires this week. Basically, there is a $300 fee to register a used vehicle for extended warranty; the promotion is that they are waiving this fee. To extend to 84months/80000km is $1625, 84months/100000km is $2050. Don't know if you get it back at the end if unused, I lost interest right away when I heard the price.....


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, I'm considering this right now. There's no special deal on but the manufacturer's warranty will be up in a few months on our X-Trail. I usually shy away from extended warranties but a recent string of problems on other items and two X-Trail problems (Door latch and heater blower resistor switch) in the past 6 mos have me second guessing myself.

Cost for 36 more mos and 60K more kms is $2050.00 + $ 400 "deferred purchase surcharge" + tax. Pretty steep at about $900/year and I'm pretty sure I'll gamble and not get this. There are other plans but you get the idea.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

TjC said:


> i bought the 7 year warrenty when i first bought my XT
> 
> if i dont use it u get your money back in full


Ya, but how does that work practically? Say, for example, you use your E/W only once over the term to fix a $50 part. Does that mean you get no money back or is it more complicated than that?
In other words I can't see anyone NOT claiming on an extended warranty at least once or twice. But that doesn't necessarily mean they're getting good value. That money back guarantee sounds like it might just be a way to get you to sign up.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I just traded in my X-Trail for an 04 Murano. The dealer offered the extended warranty but I opted out for now(due to cost). I have until the Murano hits 100 000km to buy it. He didn't mention anything about money back though if I didn't use it. That sounds shady to me.


----------

